# 2010 Muzzy Classic



## markland (Jan 21, 2010)

Attached is the flyer for the 11th annual Muzzy Classic.  For more information and rules contact me at Muzzy Products.  
We are moving the tournament location to the city of Guntersville and have some great support from them as well as allowing trailering for this shoot.  Early registration will be Feb 2nd with a drawing for starting spots, after that teams will be put in order of registration recieved!  Thanks and see ya there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 21, 2010)

i hope i can make it this year mark! i realy enjoyed the shoot in 2008.... even through the rain and everything.... any one need a partner?


----------



## markland (Jan 21, 2010)

You really missed a great shoot in 2009, definitel our best ever, the big carp were all over the place and every boat there had a load full.  See ya there!


----------



## Michael (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeap, 2009 was definitely the best Muzzy I've ever shot it  Can't wait to play again in 2010


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

2009 Was my first and we are ready for 2010! This year we may actually get to go over a couple times before the shoot this year so maybe I will finally get to shoot a Grassy or a big Buff!

Any tips on either would be appricated for when we go over in March!


----------



## S Adams (Jan 21, 2010)

Last year was my first also,Hope to make it this year?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 20, 2010)

looks like we will be back at the muzzy this year! im pumped


----------

